# DropShipping, oder warum bekomme ich meine bestellte Ware nicht?



## Reducal (5 Juni 2013)

Unter dem Titel "Abgezockt beim Uhrenkauf" lief gestern lief ein Beitrag auf Sat1 zu dem Thema DropShipping:


			
				Akte 2013 schrieb:
			
		

> Betroffene warten auf teure Markenuhren, die ein Onlineshop einfach nicht liefert.
> 
> *Hier die Sendung im Archiv ansehen:* http://www.sat1.de/tv/akte/video/abgezockt-beim-uhrenkauf-clip


Dabei ist das System denkbar einfach und immer mehr Leute, die ihren Geldbeutel aufbessern wollen und eine Art Scheinselbständigkeit von zu Hauses aus praktizieren werden selbst Opfer ihrer eigenen Unwirtschaftlichkeit und zudem sehr oft als Betrüger ihrer Kunden dargestellt.





 
Sehr schön wird das Prinzip auf der Seite dropshipping.de von der Web Trend Media erklärt. Aber auch auf Wikipedia findet sich ein entsprechender Artikel, mit der Bezeichnung Streckengeschäft.


----------



## Heiko (12 Juni 2013)

Da habe ich schon die dicksten Dinger erlebt. Das Problem ist vor allem die geistige Einfachheit der neuen "Geschäftsleute".


----------



## Devilfrank (13 Juni 2013)

Heiko schrieb:


> geistige Einfachheit


haste hübsch gesagt.


----------

